# looking to make a wall clock



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

hey guys , Im looking to make an oak wall clock similar to the mdf wall clock Ive seen on here. things I have in my little brain . 18-20" tall range . glass front door. Id also like a small drawer at the bottom. I like mission style. clean lines. Im new to jointing so easy is better. this project will be made of1/2" so I don't think my usual kreg will do . please don't think im being demanding but measured plans would be great. if that's not possible my imagination could be carried away. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Are you talking about this one ?

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7204-mdf-kitchen-wall-clock.html

===




randolphus1 said:


> hey guys , Im looking to make an oak wall clock similar to the mdf wall clock Ive seen on here. things I have in my little brain . 18-20" tall range . glass front door. Id also like a small drawer at the bottom. I like mission style. clean lines. Im new to jointing so easy is better. this project will be made of1/2" so I don't think my usual kreg will do . please don't think im being demanding but measured plans would be great. if that's not possible my imagination could be carried away. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Randy welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Randy. If you google "H. H. Winsor free download" I think you'll be able to find the download of Windsor's 3 books that were published early in the last century. I've posted a link before on the forum too. I don't specifically remember a clock in them but you should be able to get a feel for the style of architecture that Windsor promoted.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Randy.


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the welcome all. very friendly. nets not allways known for that. anyway, bj , yes that's the clock but id like mine a little different. also I didn't see any scale drawings/plans. 
Charles, I tried to down load your suggestion . im sorry to report. my sad attempt to download it ended in me lying in the fetal position and softly crying. I don't like to talk about it. 
I think I might make one or two of these to give away before I make a keeper for me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I tried to find an easy link and couldn't find one either Randy. I'll try again when I have time. I know it's out there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Randy

Sorry no plans or scale drawings but you don't need any it's a very easy box to make all made with scrap wood from the shop,I just started with the sides and the rest is just that easy ,front door and a back and it's done..the top and the bottom parts are a blocks of wood with nice edge on them and glued up ,you can add a drawer at the bottom of the box you just need to make the front door a bit smaller...I have seen old school clocks made about the same way..it takes about 2 hours to make one.. 


===



randolphus1 said:


> thanks for the welcome all. very friendly. nets not allways known for that. anyway, bj , yes that's the clock but id like mine a little different. also I didn't see any scale drawings/plans.
> Charles, I tried to down load your suggestion . im sorry to report. my sad attempt to download it ended in me lying in the fetal position and softly crying. I don't like to talk about it.
> I think I might make one or two of these to give away before I make a keeper for me.


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

that's kinda what I thought . just make it up as you go. I just thought there would be something I was missing and its easy to ask


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

one more thing. during all my research I noticed clock doors open left to right. is there a reason?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Why???*



randolphus1 said:


> one more thing. during all my research I noticed clock doors open left to right. is there a reason?


You open the door with your left hand and wind the key with your right?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Because 80% of the population is right handed?


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use my right hand to open the door and with the same hand I wind the clock and then put the key key in place and with right hand I close the door..at the same time my left hand is holding a beer can   :nhl_checking::dance3:

===




randolphus1 said:


> one more thing. during all my research I noticed clock doors open left to right. is there a reason?


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

that's as good of an answer as any


----------



## YACHTIE (Dec 2, 2013)

*Clock Doors*

Due to the Coriolis effect. In the Southern hemisphere other way round
Yachtie


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

If you open the door from right to left the time goes backwards? 

Do you use Sketchup? I have a few plans in sketchup if you want to have a look.


----------

